# Strength gain on Keto



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

I've noticed tonight that my lifts have gone up since earlier in the week and even more than last week.

I have been on keto since Monday and tbh Tuesday at the Gym was hard and I failed to do some lifts that would normally be hard but doable.

Tonight though was a different matter all together, I squatted with more ease than ever before, my bench was also heavier than I would normally go and so too was my bent over row.

Anyone else seen strength gains from keto? It was my understanding that your energy and strength levels should drop during ketosis. :confused1:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Will be mental thing i expect.

Can get stronger i suppose but then have to think surely doing something wrong when kcals were higher, when strength should be better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Strength can deffinately go up on keto. Volume I find suffers more than outright strength.

Example, took my squat from 180 to 200 on keto while dropping 4stone a while back, very restircted cals too compared to what most find acceptable


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

defo mate, i dont buy into strength drops when dieting unless , hard diet as in contest prep then i can imagine could be effected.

im not keto at moment but alternateday on day off, day off is same diet as keto day but with dextrose post wo, and i have hit pb's all this week, even hit a 130kg on bench today and thats my weak exersice. was strugglng wth 115 3-4 weeks ago got 120kg out for 3 today then a 130kg.

i think it is alot in he head though, my kcals are not super low, just enough to drop fat, and bcaa are high. i keep saying to myself '' im dropping FAT, not muscle.. FAT does not lift anything, so why would my strength go down''


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I noticed a big drop when I was following a strict keto but everyones different. Your body may react well to it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

God said:


> Well I noticed a big drop when I was following a strict keto but everyones different. Your body may react well to it.


how low did you drop the kcals though? im on 3500kcals and still leaning up, ill lower fats when fat loss stalls.i tink a lot of people drop to low too soon.

oh i will make the statement '' the above'' i meant for me, i dont buy into strength loss on diets for me ... like you said everyones different

did sound a bit ignorant lol but meant for me..


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

been on keto 7 weeks now , went from 119kgfull of water to 108kg . on 750 test , gained stenght on bench press , shoulder press and bb rows , rest of my weights stayed the same and have done cardio most days.

i love being on keto, resting heart rate goes down ,bp is good and feel alot healtier

do high reps may be a problem but i dont do them


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> been on keto 7 weeks now , went from 119kgfull of water to 108kg .
> 
> on 750 test , gained stenght on bench press , shoulder press and bb rows , rest of my weights stayed the same and have done cardio most days.
> 
> ,


On 750mg of test a week and gained strength? Well fuk me that's a first! Lol

Its very possible to gain strength on keto, without exogenorous test.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> how low did you drop the kcals though?* im on 3500kcals and still leaning up*, ill lower fats when fat loss stalls.i tink a lot of people drop to low too soon.
> 
> oh i will make the statement '' the above'' i meant for me, i dont buy into strength loss on diets for me ... like you said everyones different
> 
> did sound a bit ignorant lol but meant for me..


that seems like a lot of cals , r u on clen , t3? i was on round 3000 at the start of my cut and i taught that was high.

i supose it works for you if ur still losing weight


----------

